# Halloween party.........what to do.....literally!



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

How fun, your first party! You will have a great time decorating. We have a big party every year, and have had a "forturne teller" the last two years. People loved it and it was something to do while at the party. The first year it was my cousin, we made up fortunes before the party started so she didn't have to come up with things on her own. And last year we paid a local actor who was fantastic. We usually do a game to help people minge. The Name Game is great for that. Other options would be to do a murder mystery, scavenger hunts or other games. Look in old posts and you will see lots of different ideas for those. Good luck and you have found a great resource here.


----------



## Stench (Aug 30, 2005)

You'll have a great time. The first time I had folks from work over we did a mystery dinner play. I'd just be very sure the people you are inviting know what to expect...to dress up, alcohol or no alcohol, finger foods, etc. You could have old horror movies playing in one room, games in another, just to provide different activities for the different personalities and age groups and of course mingling around the food!

Keep in mind that you can't please everybody..just please yourself and have a good time! Hopefully the party poopers won't come or will leave early!!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

We do lots of games, but most probably wouldn't be appropriate for the work crowd  

Some games that are hits and that might work well for a work group party would include a scaveneger hunt; a murder mystery type game where you give an initial story to guests as they arrive and leave clues around the house.....use other small games as incentives to win hints as to where the clues may be hidden; a horror movie trivia game, etc.


----------



## Eon (Jul 16, 2006)

Check out http://www.questexperiences.com/quest2/


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Well, I guess the big thing at my party is the costume contest. I let the guests pick their faves and then whoever gets the most votes wins, with two runner ups too. People always seem to enjoy the silly prizes. Other than that it's just good company, good food, and great decorations to set the mood!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

*Some ideas for you*

What I do every year is collect horror movies wavs for our annual Halloween party quiz. Everyone gets a card with 10 lines on it. As I play each wav, they have to write down the name of the movie. Just google "movie wavs" and you'll get a slew of sites that you can download them from for free. We give prizes to the one who gets the most correct. 

Alternatively, you can tape snippets of horror movies and quiz them on those. 

Another game we play that kids also love is the mummy wrap where each couple gets a roll of toilet paper. One person wraps their partner like a mummy with the toilet paper. First one who finishes the roll wins. 

The kids also enjoy the memory game where you put a bunch of Halloween-related items on a tray, show it to them quickly and they write down as many items as they can remember. 

Lastly, there's the costume contest. I hand out voting cards, each having a line for "Scariest Costume," "Most Creative," and "Best Costume." Feel free to add your own categories. Just assign a wallflower to tally the votes for you. 

Be sure to have a constant stream of good Halloween music, so make a playlist with at least 100 songs on it that you can connect to your stereo. 

And since you're inviting the work crowd, you may want to cut down on the alcohol. People at work always talk - they're friends, but they're still work colleagues.


----------



## mudddog91 (May 2, 2006)

These are all great ideas and I really appreciate the help......the ones Im worried about are those people that dont really get in to Halloween. What can I do about those people? I want everybody to feel comfortable and have a good time.... I guess Im just worried because Ive never thrown a normal party before let alone a Halloween party and Im not sure what to expect...Im not sure if anyone would show up or dress up.........I get the feeling that most of the people I would be inviting might be of the party pooper types.......


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Well, first off I think it's good not to make people feel pressured to dress up. I find that most people don't like the idea of having to come up w/ a costume, if they are not used to that sort of thing. I think the halloween music is good, but also have a mix of just fun, party music that most people can enjoy and will get them to loosen up.

Also, I reallly believe that good food and snacks help a lot! So, have a well, thought out spread...everyone love that!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

All of my guests are family so that makes it easy to mingle. I just let my guests set the pace with good food and conversation. In the backround I play Halloween themed music, like "Frankenstein" and "Werewolves of London" but also tunes that are party oriented like "Boogie Nights" and "We are Family" (okay its not all 70's disco, I mix in Ozzy and AC/DC too). My hubby and I wear costumes but I know the older folks aren't going to dress up and drive across town so I have a big black cauldron set up that's full of wigs, silly hats and other accessories. All my guests can then pick out items they want to wear for the party. I also picked up a bunch of glow necklaces and bracelets and silly string for the kids last year after Halloween when they were cheap. I noticed at last years party even the older folks(like my father-in-law who's 67) liked wearing the glow stuff. 

Good luck

ironmaiden


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Have you been out with these folks socially before? (Gone out for drinks or dinner after work, etc.) You might want to arrange a "bowling night" out with them or go to a karaoke night, and get a feeling for what they're like and what they like to do to have fun.

This might make it easier to feel out who would be interested in a Halloween party (you could casually bring it up and see how they react.) That way, even if you invite the whole lot of them, they could decline and it would be no big deal (or great loss).


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

I remeber last year there were a few people on here who posted about how disappointed and frustrated they were with friends, co-workers, ect who didn't want to dress up for the party. If I remember correctly some people even canceled they get together. It is a lot of work to put together a party and it is disappointing when the people you invite are not as psyched about it as you are. I know I have felt that way. 

So if you are going to do it, as with any party you would throw, do it for yourself. Don't try to make everyone happy, you will not be able to do it. And expect people to complain about the costumes. I always tell people, if you are coming wear a costume, if you don't then I will get to dress you up myself. 

And really, if they cannot motivate themselves to put on something, how much fun are they going to be at party? Last year, we had 30+ people and everyone who came except for one couple dressed up. And I could they were uncomfortable being the only ones who were wearing reg clothes. Actually, she had on a shirt that said "this is my costume" and he wore a Viking shirt and matching ball cap and said he was a fan. Whatever, I know they regretted the lack of effort and am sure they will come this year and will actaully wear a costume.


----------



## Stench (Aug 30, 2005)

One word of caution that I found out the hard way, even if there are those who you know will not come, I'd still invite them. I made the mistake one year of only inviting those few that I knew would come to the party and have fun. I wound up causing a lot of hard feelings from those who weren't invited. 

From then on, I would invite most everybody, but make them RSVP so you can adequately plan enough food and drinks. Who knows, after everyone at work talks it up, even the "sticks in the mud" might get into the spirit. 


Do not, I repeat, do not bow to any political correctness crap...it's a HALLOWEEN PARTY...not a "Harvest Celebration" or "Fall Festival" BAH!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

*1st year*

Don't put too much pressure on yourself. You cannot force people to have a good time. Adjust your expectations to fit your crowd.

This year will be our eleventh halloween party (80 or so guests). The first year was a little slow for us (20 people or so), people didn't know what to expect, about 80% in costume. Each year the party grew, as well as the excitement. We are now known to have "THE Party" of the year. Which is great fun for the hubby & me.

In my opinion, games aren't so important, especially if people know one another. We don't play games & there are several "groups" that didn't know each other (family, my work, his work, friends) in the early years, but over time they've all become to know one another. The big thing is atmosphere, if you ask me.

Not saying we have the best party, by any means, but here's how we do it:
1. Adult only (ages 21-60) 2. BYOB We serve snacks & a spiked punch fountain (out of gargoyles mouth into an urn) 3. Mood lights....not one white bulb in the entire house. Change out your bulbs to red, green, blue, purple, whatever fits your theme. 4. Decorate, decorate, decorate. Scene Setters from party America are AWSOME! Big bang for the buck 5. Costume contest...note on invitations, in the beginning I even put that costumes were extremely encouraged. Prizes don't have to be big....our group does it for bragging rites. 6. GOOD MUSIC! We have mixed CD's we've made...first CD'S have more oldies, classic rock, and disco. As the night progresses & the parents & older crowd heads home, the music gets more progressive, more rock & dance music. My husband & I are 35, with most of our guests being in their 30's, so we cater our music to that age group.

Sorry, I could go on & on & on. I just get so wrapped up once I start talking halloween


----------



## lady_bee (Sep 21, 2004)

Jackielantern said:


> Sorry, I could go on & on & on. I just get so wrapped up once I start talking halloween


Please do go on lol. I love hearing what other people do for Halloween. Plus I am scrounging around for advice on how to host a decent party. Last year was a huge flop for me. A friend and I threw the party at her house, but hardly anyone showed, my husband got stuck at work half the night so he came late, and my friend decided at 10pm that she was tired so she went to bed. I was very upset for weeks. This year I am gonna throw the darn party at my place, that way when she wants to poop out on me at 10pm, she can go home. I want to have a good time and get other people into it at much as possible and I figure the best way is to do it all myself.

Anyway...what do people at your parties like the most? Do most people like to chat and watch something spooky on TV, do they listen to music and dance? And what food do you find they go for, which things disappear the fastest, and how many hot food items do you serve? I want to make sure everyone is happy but don't want to spend the day of the party slaving in the kitchen.

Sorry I kinda hijacked the thread


----------



## mudddog91 (May 2, 2006)

Hey, dont worry, Hi-jack away. I am really appreciating all of the advice and information and ideas on this post.......thanks everybody for your help. I did kind of throw the idea out there to a few people I work with and they seemed to really go for the idea.........I just might go for it..Only problem might be finding a babysitter for the evening and hopefully the wife will go for it as well.....


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

lady_bee said:


> Please do go on lol. I love hearing what other people do for Halloween. Plus I am scrounging around for advice on how to host a decent party. Last year was a huge flop for me. A friend and I threw the party at her house, but hardly anyone showed, my husband got stuck at work half the night so he came late, and my friend decided at 10pm that she was tired so she went to bed. I was very upset for weeks. This year I am gonna throw the darn party at my place, that way when she wants to poop out on me at 10pm, she can go home. I want to have a good time and get other people into it at much as possible and I figure the best way is to do it all myself.
> 
> Anyway...what do people at your parties like the most? Do most people like to chat and watch something spooky on TV, do they listen to music and dance? And what food do you find they go for, which things disappear the fastest, and how many hot food items do you serve? I want to make sure everyone is happy but don't want to spend the day of the party slaving in the kitchen.
> 
> Sorry I kinda hijacked the thread


I'm sure that the party you throw this year will work out fine. Our first party was such a drag - only a couple of people showed up and everyone spread out in the different rooms. Very lame. Anyway, it's grown every year since then. 

I find that people like to chat a lot with good music in the background to fill any awkward silences.  I find that finger foods go the fastest compared to stews and soups and lasagnas. I usually buy appetizers from Costco and heat those up. The past two years I bought one of those six-foot hero sandwiches - they don't go too fast. People like pizza too.


----------



## lady_bee (Sep 21, 2004)

colmmoo said:


> I find that finger foods go the fastest compared to stews and soups and lasagnas. I usually buy appetizers from Costco and heat those up. The past two years I bought one of those six-foot hero sandwiches - they don't go too fast. People like pizza too.


Was was thinking of making some individual sized pizzas, especially with the plan to have all the kids over before the adult party starts later. I want to have at least 1 hot food since it will be dinnertime for a lot of them and hopefully it will be a nice, cool October evening. I'm thinking about pulling out the crockpot and making some kind of chili.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

*Food Menu*

With most our crowd being parents, rushing kids to sitters, getting their costumes on etc I like to have one filling item with the rest being finger food just in case they didn't have time for dinner. I like to woop it up, therefore I don't want to be a slave to the buffet table, so I keep things simple.

Here's our menu:
1. Cocktail meatballs - pre cooked from Sam's club. I warm them up on jelly roll pans lined with paper towels to drain some of the fat. Then preheat 2 pkgs Schillings Auj Juis, 16 oz of sour cream, 2 tsp. flour & 2 cups of water on your cooktop until well blended. Dump meatballs & sauce in roaster & let them brew for at least an hour b4 the party starts. Perfect...not to spicy, but tasty & filling.
2. Shrimp brain mold w/crackers - this turned out awsome, cream cheese, sour cream, cocktail sauce, chopped green onion, knox gelatin & canned shrimp mixed together & chilled in a brain mold. I served it on a cake stand....at first people didn't want to eat it, but once they tasted it they couldn't stay away.
3. Chips
4. Spinach dip w/bread
5. Sliced cheeses & crackers
6. Spiked punch with grape & rasberry crystal light, club soda & Barcardi Limon. Even the guys were drinking it......no sugar, so it wasn't really sweet. 

As far as what we do, maybe we are a little crazy, possibly a little immature but we b/s, listen to music & dance. Not necessarily in that order.  Last year we actually had a stage 10" off the ground with a microphone stand (w/ a noworking mic), & fake guitars. I said to my husband " Isn't that kinda dumb?". Well, I got proven wrong, I guess everybody wants to be a rock star cuz people were on that stage all night. They put a new meaning into "getting into character"


----------



## lady_bee (Sep 21, 2004)

Jackielantern your parties sound awesome! I may have to switch out one of my dips for that shrimp mold you make. The hubby and I are 34 and 33, but we and our friends love to be "immature" at times too. If I had the room I know some would love to get up on stage and lip sync, lol. Halloween is too much fun to not act like a kid again.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

*Thanks!*

lady bee
Thank you for the compliments.

If you would like I can dig up the exact recipe for that shrimp dip. It tastes great but the best part is how disgusting it looks - fleshy colored and the gelatin makes it kinda shiny.

The first year we had the party in our new house none of our neigbors came, although we invited them all. (I think they thought I was a little nuts) Last year 5 1/2 couples came & they all had a blast. One of the husbands was a little embarrassed when his wife grabbed our grim reaper prop so she could have a dancing partner!  Too much fun!

I'm already thinking about this year......friends are always trying to get me to talk about our theme and what my costume will be. I never tell, just smile and say you'll have to come & see!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Jackielantern - how did you get people to dance? The most I ever got people to do was the Electric Slide and that was it.


----------



## Salona (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi Crypt Keeper,I thought I would chime in here, to give my suggestions, , you asked how to get people to dance, I highly suggest you hire a D.J. it dosn't matter whether you have 20 guest, or 80 a d j will know how to get your guest to dance. It will be money well spent. also YOU need to be the example , get yourself and a partner , start cut'n the rug.... youll be surprised everyone will want to have fun. oh yea a good passion punch help loosen things up abit.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

As Salona said... a DJ is great to have, but not necessary if you don't want to spend the money. 

My husband acts as the DJ. We have a multi disk CD player & with a little work ahead of time it makes it a little easier. We make a list of songs we think are good party songs & burn several CD's with the songs grouped into categories. At the begining the first 2 CD's we play are 70's rock & funk, & some typical wedding dance songs (you know Bob Seger,, etc.) Then as the night (& alcohol cosumption) continues we mix in dance & rock CD's. We actually burn some of the CD's in an order we would like to hear them. For example: 2 disco songs, the 2 modern rock songs, the 2 classic rock songs, 2 modern dance songs. That way John (the hubby) doesn't have to spend so much time at the CD player, & there is less time with no music playing (major buzz kill).

But most of all I give credit to our guests. Lots of women, who like to dance & have a good time. Handing out jello shots as the guests come in certainly helps get the party rolling faster!  Sometimes it just takes one person to start dancing & the rest will join in....put yourself out there & get the party started!  

Good Luck with all your party planning!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

lady_bee said:


> Was was thinking of making some individual sized pizzas, especially with the plan to have all the kids over before the adult party starts later. I want to have at least 1 hot food since it will be dinnertime for a lot of them and hopefully it will be a nice, cool October evening. I'm thinking about pulling out the crockpot and making some kind of chili.


Instead of chili, how about GHOULash!

I've made it for a couple of our parties and it always goes over well. So does the meatballs with jelly. Just toss them in a slow cooker and let 'em go!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

We have a potluck every year at our Halloween party.
It works out really great & not one person is stuck with the food bill. Another thing to have is an idea of what kinds of food you want there. (make a list) With a potluck, people will be calling asking if they should bring an apptizer, hot dish, soup, stew, drinks, or dessert. Some people are more creative & want to bring a spooky themed food item. (mini Halloween recipe books come in handy) The whole point of the party is to get people involved in whatever your activity is. Some people are more interested in watching scary movies, others themed trivia.


----------

